

Facts about the military empire of switzerland - philip1209
https://www.philipithomas.com/switzerland/

======
carsongross
"Facts about the military _exact-opposite-of-the-word-empire_ of Switzerland."

The Swiss have been quietly and patiently demonstrating to the rest of us how
a sane nation-state acts for hundreds of years...

------
hga
_La Place de la Concorde Suisse_ is indeed a fantastic book, but it was
written in 1984 and a number of things have changed since the Cold War ended.

